# colt ar



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

pulled out some rifles to oil them down.it has been almost a year since I shot this one.gotta fix that:smt082
anyways my one and only AR.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice lookin' rifle! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you're only going to have one AR, a Colt is a darn good choice!


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks!!! sure is alot nicer than my m16A1:mrgreen:.
pete


----------

